

Studies find 'young' blood rejuvenates aging mice - velodrome
http://news.yahoo.com/studies-young-blood-rejuvenates-aging-mice-191130330.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695621)

Other submissions of this story, each with their own description:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7697574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7697574)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7697487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7697487)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695231)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7695073)

None have discussion, none have more than one upvote. As so often happens, the
same story is submitted many times, and one gets traction, seemingly at
random.

